# Sub will start rumbling won't stop???



## vicmacb (Jan 2, 2008)

Every once in a while my Sub will start rumbling very loudly and won't stop until I shut it off. It's only happened a few times and only happens when I use a wire connector (male\female) connector on a longish 20ft cable. I think it's caused by the connector but there is no real good reason to link it to the connector. For the past two nights, since I moved the sub, it has just started for no apparent reason. Any ideas?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

More information would be helpful. Tell us what your setup is. Make and model of sub, connected to what receiver, and how is it connected. *""only happens when I use a wire connector ""*Not sure what you mean by that. Please explain.


----------



## vicmacb (Jan 2, 2008)

ok I'm no expert here so I'll explain it the best I can. I have a D-box David 302 12-inch sub with powered amp running off a TEAC receiver. I have two setup positions for the Sub. The first one is close to the receiver so I use a direct cable from the receiver to the Sub (probably 12 feet long.) The second, and the one I am using now) moves the sub farther from the receiver and therefore needs a longer cable. I use a female/male connector to join the two cables. When the two cables are connected, the sub 'sometimes' develops a problem where it starts to rumble for no apparent reason. It's very loud. I have to run over and shut it down. IT happened again tonight when I was using the playstation. Shut it down, waited awhile plugged it back in, no problem. I have to think it has something to do with the connection. I have taped the connection together so it does not come loose. Hope that helps.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The cable from the receiver to the sub would have RCA ends on it. To lengthen the cable you're using an extension cable with a RCA female plug on one end and a RCA male on the other end. Is that it? Do you have another RCA extension cable you could try?


----------



## vicmacb (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, that is correct RCA jacks and, no, I don't have another one to try. I'll keep my eye on it and if it keeps happening I'll have to look a lot closer into the problem. Does not happen often so I don't think it's something to lose sleep over yet... Thanks anyways.


----------



## elarson (Mar 9, 2008)

If the noise is a steady 60 cycle hum, you might have a ground loop problem when you're using the sub at a distance. Normally a ground loop problem would be constant rather than intermittent, but it's worth checking. You're probably plugging the AC for the sub into a different outlet when you move it. If the sub has a ground lift switch, try it. If it doesn't, but has a three pronged plug, try a three to two prong adapter.


----------



## jakewash (Nov 29, 2007)

I thought I was the only one with a D-Box sub. Mine is 13 years old now. I have just upgraded to a SVS PB 12-NSD and it is 10 times the sub the old d-box is. I am also waiting for a PB13 - Ultra for compaitive purposes and then one will go back. I am sure we already know which is going to go back.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

It could be a bad connection in one of the cable's plugs. I would try different cables to troubleshoot. Also try giving a whack to the sub amp. It could be an intermitent connection inside the sub amplifier.


----------

